# My last day at Home Depot



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Saw this today and just made me laugh!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

wow, glad that guy doesn't work with me.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO…............ hilarious. He sure got off the forklift in a hurry.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hey boss…. you'd never believed what just happened to me… It's actually kinda funny when you think about it…. boss… hey boss… stay away from the powertools…

lol… nice find


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

looks like he may have been better off not get off the bug. Pretty near got buried. I drove a forklift each summer while going to college; unfortunately, I can relate.


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

That was great.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

He's lucky it's not his last day period!


----------

